

Low(er) cost SSD VPS – 12 locations worldwide - mp99e99
https://www.vultr.com/

======
xxdesmus
As far as I can tell there's zero information on their site regarding who they
are and no information about where they might have an office. ...this is my
skeptical face.

p.s. Nice rip-off of DigitalOcean ->
[http://i.imgur.com/WyEggC9.png](http://i.imgur.com/WyEggC9.png)

